# foam encased in chocolate



## inkedchef (Dec 4, 2006)

how would you go about encasing a hazelnut foam inside a chocolate tube. I can make the foam but I need to know the best way to create a cylinder that can encase a foam and be able to break it openwith the foam oozing out. I tried making a hard ganache but that didnt work would temperd chocolate be what I need? I also need to have a form to roll it around. What would you guys suggest for getting the mold off of the chocolate? Wrap the mold in plastic wrap, veg oil?


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

Tempered chocolate will certainly work, but for the form you will need to put the tempered chocolate on the inside not the outside. This is because temepered chocolate shrinks as it sets.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

is this a platede dessert or a praline?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

nice quote btw... it sounds like you need some small PVC pipes and acetate.


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

the pvc and acetate sounds like the best avenue.



and I completely disagree with your quote :lol
A chef that can not satisfy all of its patrons is so lacking in creativity that they should be embarrased, regardless of personal preference


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

aw come on.. your not a bourdain fan?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

If you are doing foam as in foam from a whipped cream cannister just refridgerate it until it is super cold and discharge the cannister under the surface of the cooled tempered chocolate, use a truffle dipping fork to remove it from the chocolate. The shape is irregular but it works. 
Otherwise you would have to construct some tubes from acetate rolls, tape them shut and pour chocolate down the inside of the tubes then cap the bottom fill them and cap the top. Easy enough. I hope that helps.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Rat, sounds like the deal and one would have to make logs of foam to create the tube shape.......
Now where is this being served? :bounce:


----------

